# FREE Training from NESPIN



## Gil

Intro to New Intel Services & RISSNET Training
Franklin, Ma
Sept. 21, 2006*

Supervising Counterdrugs Operations
Franklin, MA
Sept. 25-27, 2006*

Intro to New Intel Services & RISSNET Training
Franklin, MA
October 19, 2006*

SLATT/Investigative/Intelligence Workshop
So. Portland, ME
October 23-26, 2006*

Criminal Street Gangs Strategic Operations
Franklin, MA
November 7-8, 2006*

NEOA: 39th Annual Regional Investigation Conf.
Newport, RI
Nov. 14 - 17, 2006

Intro to New Intel Services & RISSNET Training
Franklin, MA
November 16, 2006*

Financial Investigations Techniques
Franklin, MA
November 27-29, 2007*

Gang Prosecution Techniques
Franklin, MA
December 5-7, 2006*

Intro to New Intel Services & RISSNET Training
Franklin, MA
December 14, 2006*

Undercover Operations
Franklin, MA
January 22-23, 2007*

DEA Basic Narcotics School
Franklin, MA
TBA*

Analytical Investigative Techniques Overview
Franklin, MA
April 3 - 5, 2007*

Clan Lab Investigations 
Franklin, MA
April 17-18, 2007*

Talking Hands
Franklin, MA
May, 7, 2007*

Analytical Investigative Techniques
Franklin, MA
June 4 - 8, 2007*

Surveillance Operations: Moving Surveillance
Middletown, RI
June 12 - 15, 2007*

Money Laundering
Franklin, MA
July 10 - 12, 2007*

Vehicle Stops and the Drug Trafficker
Franklin, MA
July 23 - 24, 2007*

MANY MORE CLASSES TO FOLLOW&#8230;

* signifies there is no charge for this class to the attendees
** special reduced rate for NESPIN members

Any question regarding any of the above programs? Contact Rick Flood at [email protected] or 1-800-343-5682, extension 17 
Revised 9/19/06


----------



## SolObsession

Do you have to be affiliated with a department to attend these classes? I am trying to get as much training on my own as I can for future departments. Thanks.


----------



## Gil

You would have to email them but I am pretty sure that the training is for sworn law enforcement only.


----------



## Randbo

You have to be the Po-lice to go!


----------



## Investigator25

You have to be sworn and your dept. has to be a subscriber to NESPIN


----------



## Mongo

They will let you go if you have worked for Wal-mart security.

Only if you know how to run the PA system.

Just show up there and tell them that and they will sit you in the front.


----------

